# 7 WT Rod Recommendation



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Howdy-

Looking for a 7 WT rod recommendation. I'd like to use for smaller bonefish and backcountry snook.

Right now, I am loving my 9 WT Meridian and 8 WT NRX.

Thanks!

Bob


----------



## Pudldux (Mar 3, 2016)

Tough to beat the NRX. That being said I have been using some TFO rods and have been impressed e with the 7 wt axiom 2. It's getting ridiculous that high end rods are pushing $1000 retail, and it's refreshing to find some great sticks for a great price. I carry a few TFO rods in my boats all he time for people to try out and everyone likes them.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Pudldux said:


> Tough to beat the NRX. That being said I have been using some TFO rods and have been impressed e with the 7 wt axiom 2. It's getting ridiculous that high end rods are pushing $1000 retail, and it's refreshing to find some great sticks for a great price. I carry a few TFO rods in my boats all he time for people to try out and everyone likes them.


Ditto!

I agree. He can also try out the Loomis IMX Pro in a 7. It's also a nice caster. But the Axiom 2 is a great value for what it is.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I bought the Loomis IMX Pro 7 one pc streamer as soon as available for the skiff. February this year. Great Texas coastal sight casting rod with the Rio Flats Pro line. $425. Clients like it. It is not the same action as the four piece model, but the four pc I am sure would be excellent also.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I have a rplxi from sage bought new in late 90s you can find them on eBay every once in a while it's hasn't let me down yet but I tend to prefer the rods of that era and sage personal check out the older xi 1 and 2


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

I love 7 weights. 7 weight method is my favorite flats rod - rumors speak of a new gen method at icast this summer - if true there might be real deals on this rod soon. Also love the 7 weight x. If you like the meridian the 7 weight is pretty special as well.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

My favorite rod of the 20 I own is my Sage XP 7 wt. Thus my 7 wt handle. I have caught most of my bonefish with it including four over 10 lb and a large number of others. It is a fast and very responsive beautiful casting rod when coupled with the correct lines. I use both floating and intermediate. I also use this rod for stripe bass in the Northeast and landlocked salmon for covering a lot of water in spring. If you can find one, mine is a four piece, grab it. Look on Ebay etc. Good luck!


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Thanks so much for the feedback, looking forward to casting a few rods.

Bob


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Mtgreenheads, I fish 7weifhts about 300 days a year. I probably have 10 different models in my garage now. My favorite is the Mangrove 7 by far, own three of them just in case. As much as I LOVE the nrx 8, I have found the 7 to be much more whippy. I wish it was not the case. Maybe it will work better for you? But, give the Mangrove a chance, I like it's slower deeper flex along with its great lifting power. As long as you don't have to go past 75 feet or so it will hold up. 

If your are interested in a like new Loomis Crosscurrent Pro, Scott Tidal or BVK in a 7 let me know. Good luck and hope the 7 brings you as much pleasure as it has to me!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

7WT said:


> My favorite rod of the 20 I own is my Sage XP 7 wt. Thus my 7 wt handle. I have caught most of my bonefish with it including four over 10 lb and a large number of others. It is a fast and very responsive beautiful casting rod when coupled with the correct lines. I use both floating and intermediate. I also use this rod for stripe bass in the Northeast and landlocked salmon for covering a lot of water in spring. If you can find one, mine is a four piece, grab it. Look on Ebay etc. Good luck!


Dang, 7wt, 4 10 pounds BONES on a 7!!!! That is one hell of a great job. Mine telling me what BF lines in particular you pair with this rod. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Mtngreenheads,

I just added a lightly used 7W Method to the quiver that I picked up on eBay. I'm excited to get it out on the flats for Bones and small Jacks here in Mexico. My current daily driver is a Meridian 8W and a Sage Motive 10W....

No one has mentioned it, nor did you mention what your budget was, but a couple of others to look at are the Stickman T7, Clutch Archipeligo, or the T&T Exocett.


----------



## H_Reid (Jan 12, 2018)

Love my 7wt T&T Exocett and so does anyone who takes it for a spin. Give one a try if you can. 
SA bonefish or Grand slam lines are great on it depending on your style.


----------



## 7WT (Feb 12, 2016)

Redjim,
Almost all are sci angler lines. Some pretty old .And some I used my first saltwater reel an old standard lamson. Caught 2 of the 10 in Bahamas (Exuma) and two in the lagoons out of Xcalak Mexico (5 mile walk in). Happy to send a picture if I can figure out how to add it.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

I love my hardy proaxis 7wt. I fish it all the time. Its a better action than the same rod in some other wts.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tom Ilg said:


> Mtngreenheads,
> 
> No one has mentioned it, nor did you mention what your budget was, but a couple of others to look at are the Stickman T7, Clutch Archipeligo, or the T&T Exocett.


Oh geeze, not a Clutch. That's a rod that lacks soul!


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

7WT said:


> Redjim,
> Almost all are sci angler lines. Some pretty old .And some I used my first saltwater reel an old standard lamson. Caught 2 of the 10 in Bahamas (Exuma) and two in the lagoons out of Xcalak Mexico (5 mile walk in). Happy to send a picture if I can figure out how to add it.


Thanks 7wt!


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Backwater said:


> Oh geeze, not a Clutch. That's a rod that lacks soul!


Really, I've not cast it, but I see a number of very glowing reviews.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Tom Ilg said:


> Really, I've not cast it, but I see a number of very glowing reviews.


That's because they give out a lot of guide program deals to get the reviews. IMO, their rods are overrated.


----------



## Tom Ilg (Jun 13, 2018)

Good to know, especially for the price.


----------



## Nway93 (May 9, 2016)

My favorite rod I own at the moment would be my 7wt method. Paired up with a Tibor Backcountry and Rio flats pro its one of the best casting setups I've thrown. There's lots of good 7wts out there though. I also have T&T Exocett I like a lot, have fished buddies Sage X's many times, and for a mid price point rod the IMX Pro is hard to beat. The Scott Tidal 7wt with a 6wt Airflo line is pretty sweet as well but thy're very fragile. Go cast as many as you can and see what suits you.


----------



## carpnasty (Apr 11, 2018)

Not sure what your budget is, but cast a Sage Foundation. Incredible for the $.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Backwater said:


> That's because they give out a lot of guide program deals to get the reviews. IMO, their rods are overrated.


I have to respectfully disagree about Clutch rods, especially the Archipelago. I cast the 7 weight last year as my first exposure to Clutch, and have since bought a 6 weight Core, 8 weight Arc, and a 10 weight Core. I'm not exactly a "gear head" but have been fly fishing in the salt for almost 20 years and have gotten to cast a few rods over the years. My 8 weight Arc is the finest rod I've ever cast. In addition, every single person I've had on my boat who has cast it has raved about it. I think it would be a mistake to cross them off the list. For the record, I'm not affiliated with Clutch other than liking their products.

Pete


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

if you like fast action i fished the hardy Wraith last week for striped bass. Really nice rod. Its on the pricey end though.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

pete_paschall said:


> I have to respectfully disagree about Clutch rods, especially the Archipelago. I cast the 7 weight last year as my first exposure to Clutch, and have since bought a 6 weight Core, 8 weight Arc, and a 10 weight Core. I'm not exactly a "gear head" but have been fly fishing in the salt for almost 20 years and have gotten to cast a few rods over the years. My 8 weight Arc is the finest rod I've ever cast. In addition, every single person I've had on my boat who has cast it has raved about it. I think it would be a mistake to cross them off the list. For the record, I'm not affiliated with Clutch other than liking their products.
> 
> Pete


For the Record, I have no affiliation with Clutch either, nor any other rod company out there.


Pete... You gotta get out there and cast more rods. 

Ok, I hear about all these "Glowing" reviews about the Clutch rods. So here's my review that is more like, "dimly lit."  (Shhh....here comes the haters!)

Please, don't take this the wrong way and with all due respect to you too Pete, I am going on record to say this... _"They are nothing to write home about."_ As far as value is concern, IMO and people know I'm opinionated at times, they are one of the bottom valued rods that I've tested, as far as rod capability vs price. Actually, out of all of them, you probably have the better valued rod in the Core. I felt the Core and the React was their better casting rods. The others.... not so much. Their top rods are trying to be ultra fast but end up being too stiff for what they are. I thought it was just me, having people put them in my hands to cast them. After a few cast, I smiled and just handed it back with no comments. Then at iCast 2015, Someone took me to the Clutch booth and I decided to give them the benefit of the doubt. So I threw their whole line in 8wts (all of them and with some good time with each of them). Fast yes, but ultra stiff and lacking feel. Only the cheaper ones performed better than the Arc IMO. This is coming from a guy of almost 30yrs worth of casting experience in Saltwater who has a passion for ultra fast fly rods. You name it, I've probably casted them throughout the years and have owned plenty of them. There are always new ones I haven't tried yet and those I'm looking forward to trying out.

So one day, I was fishing with George Anderson and we got in the conversation of the Clutch line of rods and noticed that not one of their rods even made the top 25 to enter into his 8wt Shootout. So I asked him and he proceeded to say that he couldn't find anyone that was testing rods for the shootout, including himself, that they even liked them. Since, I've talked to other high end rod owners that have years of experience with other high end ultra fast rods and I keep getting the same consensus with the Arc and the Theory. "Very fast but stiff and therefore heavier in-hand on the swing since they have little to no flex during the swing, and therefore, no feeling or soul to the rod." If you over-lined it to over come the stiffness, then it is what it is... "an over lined rod and therefore doesn't retain that lightness designed in them to throw a true-to-weight fly line designed for such a weight rod (i.e., extra fast, light in-hand on the swing)."

I have a feeling that there are a lot of guides that are sponsored by them on guide programs. They are all going to love them (wouldn't you?). I'm not sure where they get all their backing to throw such money around through sponsorships, marketing and advertisements. Personally, if I got one of their top rods for free or at a deep program discount, I'd sell it and use the money to buy some other decent rod. Guys, sorry for the dig.... but....

No hard feelings. I'm entitled to an opinion and almost feel obligated to be a sounding board when someone looks at an ad or sees all these Glowing reviews on a particular product and no one else is willing to step up and share a different story about it. Again, I get nothing in return here and as a side note, I think the guys at Clutch are nice people who are trying to make things work for their company. So my hats are off to them for that. I get it. But I think they are so big physically (those guys are huge.  Lol), that no one is willing say they don't like them. And that's me.... I don't!

Guys, I personally don't like the Asquith either. They's got itty bitty rod guides that make me feel like I'm threading a needle when stringing them up (and breaking out my readers to do so!) Lol. But they throw decently tho they don't cause the hair to stand up on the back of my neck when doing so. Many people I respect, love them and so, the jury is still out for me on that one yet. But I hate the price tag for what it is (a decent rod), but priced the "Best?" Really?? I don't think so, but again, the jury is still out there.

Many rods out there get's the thumbs up, including many mentioned here on this thread.

Sorry for the pontification and the de-railing here from the OP.

Ted


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

7wt is best wt. I've owned a Loomis Crosscurrent, Crosscurrent Pro-1, Hardy Proaxis, Sage Salt, and Method in 7wt and out of them all I only currently own the Proaxis. The Crosscurrent Pro-1 was also a magic wand and it's the only rod I regret selling out of the bunch. It'll be a sad day when my Proaxis gives up the ghost.. 

And I have to agree with @Backwater on the Clutch thing to an extent. Never thrown one, and don't feel the need for the price tag but you gotta wonder... Any time you see a new fly shop open it's doors guess what they are selling, and there's plenty of sub-par yet super "prostaff" "fly fisherman" on the social medias and guess what rods they all rave about? Call me a skeptic if you want but I don't buy it.


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

Just to throw a curve ball here, but I just bought the loomis short stix (on sale) in a 7/8 and you could throw that thing for 2 days and not know it. I usually like fiberglass so this is a complete opposite approach, however I paired it up w a titan taper 7wt line and it is perfect for short to medium casts at mangroves or fast passing creatures. I bought it for fishing tight quarters in the glades backcountry. I am only a novice, but I really like the shorter fly rods, several of my glass rods are 8ft and the shorter length seems to suit me, however I haven't fished an open flat with a large breeze either, so who knows.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Caleb.Esparza said:


> 7wt is best wt. I've owned a Loomis Crosscurrent, Crosscurrent Pro-1, Hardy Proaxis, Sage Salt, and Method in 7wt and out of them all I only currently own the Proaxis. The Crosscurrent Pro-1 was also a magic wand and it's the only rod I regret selling out of the bunch. It'll be a sad day when my Proaxis gives up the ghost..
> 
> And I have to agree with @Backwater on the Clutch thing to an extent. Never thrown one, and don't feel the need for the price tag but you gotta wonder... Any time you see a new fly shop open it's doors guess what they are selling, and there's plenty of sub-par yet super "prostaff" "fly fisherman" on the social medias and guess what rods they all rave about? Call me a skeptic if you want but I don't buy it.


That's what I'm talking about Caleb. Seems they have a really big prostaff program and it actually helps create the hype. All joking aside, it's pretty smart if they are getting them at dealer cost. But I think there are a lot of freebies going around too, hence the reason why I wonder where they get all the money to dole out free rods. Sure, they get a pretty penny for them, but I almost think they have some financial backing just for that.

But anyways, really throw one if you get the chance and you'll see what I'm talking about, if you can tune out the prostaff guy next to you blooming how great the rod is. then you watch him cast and wonder how he's such an expert at what's a great rod or not. It's almost nauseous.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I would probably drive to a fly shop and throw a few. You can go round and round with opinions on here for days.


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Great idea, where did you find that rod on sale?

Thanks!



mpl1978 said:


> Just to throw a curve ball here, but I just bought the loomis short stix (on sale) in a 7/8 and you could throw that thing for 2 days and not know it. I usually like fiberglass so this is a complete opposite approach, however I paired it up w a titan taper 7wt line and it is perfect for short to medium casts at mangroves or fast passing creatures. I bought it for fishing tight quarters in the glades backcountry. I am only a novice, but I really like the shorter fly rods, several of my glass rods are 8ft and the shorter length seems to suit me, however I haven't fished an open flat with a large breeze either, so who knows.


----------



## nehlz (Aug 26, 2016)

What line did you like on the Crosscurrent Pro 1 7 weight? I bought one used recently and I'm trying to figure out what line I'm going to run. I have tried cortland guide taper, liquid crystal flats clear, and some unknown SA line on this rod so far and they all have done pretty well so far. Just curious.

Thanks



Caleb.Esparza said:


> 7wt is best wt. I've owned a Loomis Crosscurrent, Crosscurrent Pro-1, Hardy Proaxis, Sage Salt, and Method in 7wt and out of them all I only currently own the Proaxis. The Crosscurrent Pro-1 was also a magic wand and it's the only rod I regret selling out of the bunch. It'll be a sad day when my Proaxis gives up the ghost..
> 
> And I have to agree with @Backwater on the Clutch thing to an extent. Never thrown one, and don't feel the need for the price tag but you gotta wonder... Any time you see a new fly shop open it's doors guess what they are selling, and there's plenty of sub-par yet super "prostaff" "fly fisherman" on the social medias and guess what rods they all rave about? Call me a skeptic if you want but I don't buy it.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

nehlz said:


> What line did you like on the Crosscurrent Pro 1 7 weight? I bought one used recently and I'm trying to figure out what line I'm going to run. I have tried cortland guide taper, liquid crystal flats clear, and some unknown SA line on this rod so far and they all have done pretty well so far. Just curious.
> 
> Thanks


I threw a Rio Redfish 7wt and a Triangle Taper 7wt (my go to line) and I liked the TT much better. Actually haven't liked the Redfish line on anything really..


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Method or the Exocett. Like a little stiffer rod or have a faster more aggressive stroke? Get the method. Like smooth flex with a fast snap or you have a smooth & efficient stroke? Go with the Exocett. They are the 2 best 7wt 4pc rods out there.


----------



## txredfly (Sep 10, 2015)

I know its pricy but Nobody has mentioned the Orvis Helios2. My H2 7wt is my go to rod for just about everything here on the flats in Texas and it worked well on bones at Playa Blanca. But if I was looking to buy new- go cast one of the new Helios3’s they are just ridiculous. All the power you could ever want but still have feel and touch.


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

Might I throw one more rod in the Mix. Try a CTS Affinity X. I am building an 8 wt for my neighbor at 239flies and the couple of guy who have tried it have ended up ordering one for themselves. This thing is a catapult for all things fuzzy.


----------



## jonrconner (May 20, 2015)

What weight CTS X’s have you built and what lines are you using on them?
JC


----------



## ShugC (Apr 23, 2016)

8 and 10. both throwing Airflow tropical punch. They seem to be one of the best Fast action blanks I have picked up lately.


----------



## mtgreenheads (May 20, 2014)

Anyone here have experience with a St. Croix Legend Elite in 7 WT?


----------



## mpl1978 (Apr 14, 2016)

I was looking at the St Croix also, along w the imperial USA line. Interested in feedback also


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

mpl1978 said:


> I was looking at the St Croix also, along w the imperial USA line. Interested in feedback also


I have a 2pc 8 wt imperial. It’s an ok rod, the blue extreme is a better blank, but the Exocett is effortless compared to these. Croix rods.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

if you can find the older brown colored st croix legend elite it is awesome. I wish i would have kept mine.


----------



## Rayreds (Oct 24, 2016)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have a rplxi from sage bought new in late 90s you can find them on eBay every once in a while it's hasn't let me down yet but I tend to prefer the rods of that era and sage personal check out the older xi 1 and 2


You should try the RPLXi Great rod and there is one EBay and the bid is 125$. Love mine!!


----------



## carpnasty (Apr 11, 2018)

Have some experience with St. Croix Imperial. Bit of a heavier rod, and the turnaround for a warranty was awfully slow. Not impressed. If you're looking around the imperial price point, you should check out the Echo Ion XL. Much better for the money.


----------



## CaptNopes (Mar 9, 2018)

Ive got a G Loomis Pro4x 7wt that I only used a handful of times that i have for sale. Great rod, just sits on the rod rack. Haven't thrown a 7wt in a while. Let me know if you're interested. $300 shipped to your door.


----------



## Tex (Sep 24, 2017)

Love my Sage Salt HD.


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

I just cast the new Sage Ignitor 7wt yesterday with new Rio bonefish line. Touted as the replacement for the Method. Light and crisp.


----------



## Tex (Sep 24, 2017)

sjrobin said:


> I just cast the new Sage Ignitor 7wt yesterday with new Rio bonefish line. Touted as the replacement for the Method. Light and crisp.


So are you going to buy one?


----------



## sjrobin (Jul 13, 2015)

Very good all water rod, but I am flush with all Loomis for the six rod holders in the skiff.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have thrown the 691, 790 and 890 in the new Igniter and do like them but there is something special to me about that 7wt, it is so good.


----------

